# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.13 - Android 10 and new SoC types

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.13 - Android 10 and new SoC types*    *As ordinary, unique functions and methods released*   
Core 
Changed : Protocol updated ( Raphael/Legacy )
NewChip : MediaTek MT8765 supported
NewChip : MediaTek MT8766 supported
NewChip : MediaTek Helio G70 supported
NewChip : MediaTek Helio G80 supported 
Service 
Changed : Identify 
!* More accurate FS state detection
!* Support for different "customized" devices identify - Huawei and similar
!* Support for A/B structure devices for read complete info - Nokia, Doogee, Infinix and similar
!* Support GSI/Trebble devices for read complete info 
!* Android 5/6 devices fixes 
Changed : Smart Reset 
!* Optimized support for Android 5, 6, 10
!* Optimized support for "customized" cases - Oppo, Vivo, Huawei and similar
!* Optimized work with GSI/Trebble/A/B devices   
Firmware Reader
New Feature : Android 10 supported!
!* Read FW result is completely factory-like
BugFix  : Work with big partitions ( more than 4 GB )
Changed : Logical FileSystems sparsing supported
Cahnged : More intellegent identify of unknown layouts 
Changed : Improved structure identification
Changed : Support more different types 
Changed : Android version-depend additional data creation 
Model DB
Changed : New agents included for Xiaomi devices ( G70/G80/Dimensity )  
Other
BugFix : Minor changes and fixes
GUI    : Store last used FormatMode enabled  *Thanks to : kamal_singla, gracy_elec and all other friends !*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
How to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 15 years updates and support as nobody else since year 2005*

----------

